# boarding in IL



## Equestrienne92 (Oct 26, 2009)

Take a look at horsetradin.com or even on craigslist if you haven't already. It's a start.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Gladstone Ridge in Wheaton or Harmony Hills, not sure what city but it's in the suburbs. I live in Illinois too...what discipline and what rate are you looking for?


----------



## mmsmcmillen (Nov 25, 2011)

IquitosARG10 said:


> Gladstone Ridge in Wheaton or Harmony Hills, not sure what city but it's in the suburbs. I live in Illinois too...what discipline and what rate are you looking for?



Trail riding and about 200 maybe 300 a month.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Good resource:

Horsemen's Council of Illinois Gateway Page


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmmm...it's pretty hard to find stuff for that price around here, I live a little bit more north and the cheapest I could find was $425. There is a place called Galusha Farms that is right by the forest preserve, but I have not heard good things about it :/


----------



## milk (Oct 9, 2011)

A Ranch 347 (or something like that) is in Lancing IL. its pretty dope, check it out on facebook


----------



## mmsmcmillen (Nov 25, 2011)

milk said:


> A Ranch 347 (or something like that) is in Lancing IL. its pretty dope, check it out on facebook


It is A Ranch 394 and I looked it up. They have pony rides, horse rides, and rental horses, but there wasn't anything about boarding. Thank you though.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how far from you... 

My cousin boards out of Collison, IL. For $185/mo, full board. Will have to find his number again if you want it. He is stationed across from Middlefork's equestrian trails (_Circle L Stables_). 

I also work in a boarding stable in Danville, IL. There are 10 or so very nice, horse-safe stalls. Hay provided; _great_ grass hay. Indoor riding arena & daily turn-out. Stalls mucked daily, horses fed 2x daily. Also not far from Middlefork; nearer to Kenekuk & Kickapoo. 

With your own grain, $250/mo. $300/mo if the barn provides grain. Also includes anytime use of the riding arena.

Can get either number easily if you're interested. I have the number for "my" stable (not my cousin's) on-hand.


----------



## mmsmcmillen (Nov 25, 2011)

I would love to talk to your cousin. We could afford 185.00. Thank you so very much.





Creampuff said:


> I'm not sure how far from you...
> 
> My cousin boards out of Collison, IL. For $185/mo, full board. Will have to find his number again if you want it. He is stationed across from Middlefork's equestrian trails (_Circle L Stables_).
> 
> ...


----------



## mmsmcmillen (Nov 25, 2011)

mmsmcmillen said:


> I would love to talk to your cousin. We could afford 185.00. Thank you so very much.


Or even your number please, thank you.


----------



## milk (Oct 9, 2011)

mmsmcmillen said:


> It is A Ranch 394 and I looked it up. They have pony rides, horse rides, and rental horses, but there wasn't anything about boarding. Thank you though.


They do board. I think it's $190 a month. I'm going to board there when I graduate- my cousin boards there and works there now.


----------



## mmsmcmillen (Nov 25, 2011)

milk said:


> They do board. I think it's $190 a month. I'm going to board there when I graduate- my cousin boards there and works there now.


Ah okay, I'll have to look it up again.


----------



## milk (Oct 9, 2011)

mmsmcmillen said:


> Ah okay, I'll have to look it up again.


they don't have a website


----------

